# sudden drop in TSH



## pitseleh (Jan 22, 2011)

Hi everyone,

I have Graves and have been managing it with medication for three years now, and am now down to 5mg tapazole/day. For the past two years, my levels have been relatively stable and seem to hover around certain setpoints:

free T3: varies from 2.5-3 (range: 1.8-4.6)
free T4: varies from 0.8-1 (range: 0.7-1.8)
TSH: varies from 1.04-2.74 (range: 0.40-5.50)

This is all while I've been on 5-10 mg tapazole daily.

Lately, I have been feeling unwell. Dizzy spells lasting a few hours. Hand tremors. That feeling like you've got an inner tremor that can't really be seen but you can certainly feel. Random heart palpitations. Random high resting pulse (100-120 bpm). Occasional nausea. Constant fatigue. It's always worse in the morning.

After a week in which I had three spells of a dizzy/sweaty/shaky/confused state, I had my bloodwork done at my school's student health office (I'm a grad student). The results, as compared to labs taken 11 weeks ago:

free T3: was 3.0, now 3.3 
Free T4: was 1.0, now 1.51 
*TSH: was 2.74, now 0.1* (WHAT THE HELL?)

So, basically, my TSH slowly increased from 1.34 to 2.74 over the course of one year (likely because I went from 10 to 5mg tapazole), and then, in the course of less than 3 months, has plummeted.

The other thing worth noting: When the school's doctor examined me, he said my thyroid seemed enlarged. When my endo examined me 11 weeks ago, she noted it was hardly enlarged (she had an intern with her, and had to explain to the intern that "usually patients with Graves have more prominent thyroids").

Now I'm so worried, I can't concentrate on my studies or my student teaching. Everything is running through my head: Did I cause this? Was it my diet? Not enough sleep? Too much stress? Not enough downtime? Is this cancer? (an ultrasound two years ago did show a small nodule.) What should I be doing?

Any advice you've got would be really helpful/ comforting.


----------



## webster2 (May 19, 2011)

Hello,

Are you able to get a new ultrasound of your thyroid? I can't really offer too much more but others with more knowledge will be along. Meanwhile, take care, get some extra rest and don't stress.


----------

